
For the first time ever Stanford Takes Away An MBA Degree - suprgeek
http://poetsandquants.com/2014/03/05/stanford-takes-away-an-mba-degree/
======
Maria1987
I am afraid I have to be honest and say that I completely disagree on taking
away he's degree because of faculty's inability to check the reliability and
credibility of their applicants! Since he completed all course, was able to
follow up with everything it shows the he well deserved it! At the same time,
perhaps Stanford should have had a better check on their applicants and not
take away what was well deserves! That's my personal opinion!

